# Gracias



## utrerana

Hola a todos:

 El motivo por  el que escribo esto es que, hará una semana aproximadamente me comunicaron que había aprobado 5º de francés.
Entré en este foro de forma casual, toda ayuda era poca pues reconozco que la gramática  en español nunca fue mi fuerte, imaginaos en francés. Os he leído en tantos y tantos hilos para comprender y aprender...
Habeis sido en muchas ocasiones mi apoyo, mis guias y siempre mis maestros.
Quiero daros las gracias a todos por la ayuda recibida durante todos estos años, por todas y cada una de las manos que me habeis tendido, por vuestra confianza en mí, por esas palabras de animos en momentos bajos, esas risas en otros que tanto bien me han hecho, por vuestra paciencia. 
Mil besos. Espero seguir , estar y sentiros como hasta ahora.


----------



## Agró

Ole, Ole y Ole.
Enhorabuena.
Félicitations!


----------



## utrerana

¡Gracias Agró! ¿Has visto? Si luego arañas en mí y hasta encuentras neuronas activas y útiles!! jajajajajaa


----------



## Outsider

Mes félicitations pour vos progrès en français.


----------



## utrerana

Mecir bien Outsider mais j'aurais besoin de plus. Je vais continuer à vous demander ( je suis  lourde! jajajajaja) Il n'y a de repos dans l'apprentissage d'une langue, tu sais...


----------



## Outsider

En fait, je le sais bien.


----------



## Gévy

Toutes mes félicitations ! Je suis heureuse que tu aies réussi malgré ces maudites prépositions qui t'empêchaient de dormir. 

Bisous !


----------



## utrerana

Tú lo sabes bien Gêvy! UFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF!! Cuántas veces he tenido que acudir a ustedes para intentar comprender !! Qué dificil! 
Mañana me voy 15 días a Paris con una beca de estudios, a ver si allí en directo termino por aprendérmelas y saberlas utilizar de forma adecuada! Es mi caballo de Troya. 
Gracias y mil veces gracias.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hay que ver, hay que ver. Tanta depre y tanta historia para acabar aprobando. ¿No te lo decíamos, hija mía?


----------



## swift

Recibe de mi parte muchas felicitaciones, Mariajo. Un gran saludo desde La Habana.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Felicitaciones.


----------



## Colchonero

O sea, ¿que lo del francés era un idioma? Pues nada, mujer, incluso así, enhorabuena.


----------



## Vicomte123

Je ne suis pas peu fier d'avoir été (je crois) parmi les premiers à t'aider -via Wordreference - dans ton projet d'apprentissage du français. Nous sommes d'ailleurs rapidement devenus amis et je m'enorgueillis de cette amitié bien particulière. 
"Quien la sigue, la persigue" dit le proverbe espagnol. Tu en es le digne et parfait exemple. Tu es une source d'inspiration et de courage pour moi. Profite bien de ton séjour à Paris!! Au plaisir de nous rencontrer un jour ou l'autre


----------



## bondia

Vicomte123 said:


> Je ne suis pas peu fier d'avoir été (je crois) parmi les premiers à t'aider -via Wordreference - dans ton projet d'apprentissage du français. Nous sommes d'ailleurs rapidement devenus amis et je m'enorgueillis de cette amitié bien particulière.
> "Quien la sigue, la persigue" dit le proverbe espagnol. Tu en es le digne et parfait exemple. Tu es une source d'inspiration et de courage pour moi. Profite bien de ton séjour à Paris!! Au plaisir de nous rencontrer un jour ou l'autre



Bonjour.
Je crois que le proverbe espagnol dit: "quien la sigue (ou peut-être la persigue), la consigue"
Salut


----------



## Vicomte123

Oups...claro, claro! Gracias Bondia!!


----------



## bondia

Vicomte123 said:


> Oups...claro, claro! Gracias Bondia!!




Je t'en prie, Vicomte123!


----------



## Pinairun

C'est maintenant que je vais allumer des bougies...
Notre chère _utrerana _est enfin à Paris !


----------



## Namarne

Muchas felicidades, Utrerana.


----------



## Nanon

¡Te felicito! 
Un énorme bisou !


----------

